# Gibson Les Paul Owners Club!



## glp1996 (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I used the search and could not find this thread! So I'll gladly start it. Post your Gibson Les Pauls!

Heres mine:


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 5, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I used the search and could not find this thread! So I'll gladly start it. Post your Gibson Les Pauls!
> 
> Heres mine:



Shes a looker!


----------



## engage757 (Jan 5, 2013)

1979 Les Paul Custom Silverburst. First year. All original, although in these pics it had an Invader, but the original one is back in it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread makes me want a large beard.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a large beard. ANd the first Gibson I ever loooovedddd.


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 5, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


> Shes a looker!



thanks man! shes my only LP but I would never get rid of her!


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 5, 2013)

engage757 said:


> 1979 Les Paul Custom Silverburst. First year. All original, although in these pics it had an Invader, but the original one is back in it.



awesome man, makes me drool! wish i had LP custom! I dig ebony boards on LPs!


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 5, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


>



Safe to say you like LPs a lot? amazing collection man im jealous!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> Safe to say you like LPs a lot? amazing collection man im jealous!



Thank you. Thats most of them. Im getting into ESP's too. I have 2 ESPs and 1 LTD


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thank you. Thats most of them. Im getting into ESP's too. I have 2 ESPs and 1 LTD



2 of my 3 favorite guitar brands! i have myself a LTD EC-401FM. I guess i have a thing for single cut bodies  also would love a ESP NT-II in the future


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Gibson Les Paul Menace:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8351740093/in/photostream


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Gibson Les Paul Menace:
> 
> DSC09793 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



I really like the satin finish


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> 2 of my 3 favorite guitar brands! i have myself a LTD EC-401FM. I guess i have a thing for single cut bodies  also would love a ESP NT-II in the future



I just picked up a MII NTB a few days before Christmas. Shes a sweet ride


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 6, 2013)

/me waits for SG Club thread.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 6, 2013)

Loooooooove my Les Paul. Swapping the pickups to a Painkiller in the bridge and a Miracle Man in the neck pretty soon. Very excited


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

WaywardHaze said:


> Loooooooove my Les Paul. Swapping the pickups to a Painkiller in the bridge and a Miracle Man in the neck pretty soon. Very excited



Buckethead sig? Thats going to be brutal with the BKPs!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

WaywardHaze said:


> Loooooooove my Les Paul. Swapping the pickups to a Painkiller in the bridge and a Miracle Man in the neck pretty soon. Very excited



Nice! I almost bought one.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 6, 2013)

1992 Les Paul Standard, Wine Red. Sounds very articulate, I don't play it all that much though because I am just not a fan of the shorter scale length. Sounds fantastic for "classic" metal rythm though.


----------



## peldikuneptun (Jan 6, 2013)

question to the SS LP community - what tuning do you use on your LPs with the 24.75" scale length? Standard, downtuned, open tuning?


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

I use standard tuning


----------



## ninn (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's my baby. LPCC


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

ninn said:


> View attachment 29747
> 
> Here's my baby. LPCC



I like both


----------



## engage757 (Jan 6, 2013)

peldikuneptun said:


> question to the SS LP community - what tuning do you use on your LPs with the 24.75" scale length? Standard, downtuned, open tuning?



Drop D. Wouldn't go lower than C with is I don't think personally.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2013)

LP Traditional Iced Tea Plus Top tuned to standard


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

technomancer said:


> LP Traditional Iced Tea Plus Top tuned to standard



Beautiful!


----------



## jordanky (Jan 6, 2013)

1981 Les Paul Custom:









2009 Les Paul Traditional:









2011 Les Paul Standard Plus:









2007 Les Paul Standard Plus:









1996 Les Paul Classic:









1980 Les Paul Deluxe (I need better pictures!) :













As far as tuning, standard E, with bigger strings. I really like 12's with a wound third on my LP's. I'm not a super shredder or anything though!

I'm sure there will be more to add later, you guys know me lol


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

jordanky said:


> 1981 Les Paul Custom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice collection!


----------



## peldikuneptun (Jan 6, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


> Very nice collection!



true.


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

peldikuneptun said:


> question to the SS LP community - what tuning do you use on your LPs with the 24.75" scale length? Standard, downtuned, open tuning?



I've only played it in Standard and Drop D mainly because the pickups don't have enough output to get enough gain out of my amp without a boost in front but also because I have a LTD with EMGs for Drop C which works perfectly.


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

ninn said:


> View attachment 29747
> 
> Here's my baby. LPCC



WOW that ebony!


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

technomancer said:


> LP Traditional Iced Tea Plus Top tuned to standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

jordanky said:


> 1981 Les Paul Custom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're all amazing! I hope I can have a collection like yours one day!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, trying to find my individual pics.

This is my copper top





This is my LP Voodoo





Gothic II


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Jan 6, 2013)

2010 Custom. Changes from photo 1) Creme pickup rings 2) Dimarzio double creme pickups.





2009 LP TRAD (I sold it about a year ago)


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread makes me want an LP. Moneyz i need.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

themightyjaymoe said:


> 2010 Custom. Changes from photo 1) Creme pickup rings 2) Dimarzio double creme pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET! The both of them


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 6, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> This thread makes me want an LP. Moneyz i need.



they are worth every penny!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> they are worth every penny!



damn straight


----------



## FireInside (Jan 7, 2013)

Gentelmen:
Looks like I can FINALLY join this club!

NGD:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/223102-ngd-wanted-one-these-forever.html

1993 Les Paul Studio:






Sounds incredible!


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 7, 2013)

W/ Duncan Custom & '59 and a Schaller piezo bridge. Great little thing.


----------



## peldikuneptun (Jan 7, 2013)

I ain't even gonna post a pic of my LP studio w. EMGs - that would just ruin the eye-candy in this thread.


----------



## buffa d (Jan 7, 2013)

Ahh this is killing me! 
My LP Traditional gold top is going to be here any day now. But I smell a new NGD thread coming


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 9, 2013)

c'mon I know there's more LP owners out there!


----------



## unfathomable_bo (Jan 9, 2013)

Ol' Blue








My 2011 Classic Plus 60's in Manhattan Midnight Blue

I still swoon when I see it in my house


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 9, 2013)

Indeed! I have two gibbys.

2011 LP Studio (Main workhorse guitar and a tough bastard)- 






1996 LP Standard (just got it and she's wonderful.  ) - 





Family shot with my knockaround Epi Studio -


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 10, 2013)

here's a question for all of you, 50s rounded neck or 60s slim taper neck?


----------



## jordanky (Jan 10, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> here's a question for all of you, 50s rounded neck or 60s slim taper neck?



Both, of course! I really dig the big ass 50's neck though.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 10, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> here's a question for all of you, 50s rounded neck or 60s slim taper neck?



I have and love both pretty equally.

If I had to pick, 50s.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jan 10, 2013)

1990 lefty Standard.

Pickups are Shadow EQ5


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 10, 2013)

2005 Studio Vintage Mahogany without poker chip or pick guard on (pre faded/worn series)


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jan 10, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


>



You didn't fool me - the LP second from the right is actually a reflection!!! HA!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 10, 2013)

whilstmyguitardjentlyweep said:


> You didn't fool me - the LP second from the right is actually a reflection!!! HA!



I hope I didnt count it twice


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 10, 2013)

SouthpawGuy said:


> 1990 lefty Standard.
> 
> Pickups are Shadow EQ5


 
Our guitars are twinsies minus the pickups.


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 28, 2013)

Such great Les Pauls! This thread would be even better with more Les Pauls though.....


----------



## Shashing (Jan 28, 2013)

Epiphone '57 Reissue, 07 Les Paul Studio, 1960 Les Paul Special.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jan 29, 2013)

1979 Les Paul Custom. My uncle bought if off a guy for $250 in 1980. He was a casual player and it stayed cased for most of it's life until I bought it from him around 1999. It doesn't always fit the bill but it is without a doubt my favorite guitar.


----------



## glp1996 (Jan 29, 2013)

ChrisRushing said:


> 1979 Les Paul Custom. My uncle bought if off a guy for $250 in 1980. He was a casual player and it stayed cased for most of it's life until I bought it from him around 1999. It doesn't always fit the bill but it is without a doubt my favorite guitar.



wow that guitar is STUNNING


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks GLP1996! I've received a lot of really nice offers for it but I just can't do it. This is the only instrument/piece of gear that has a lot of sentimental value for me. Hence the reason I rarely play shows with it.


----------



## glp1996 (Feb 2, 2013)

What amps do you use guys play your LPs through? I play mine through a Blackstar HT 20 combo and it sounds amazing! When I first tried the two together i was very surprised of how much i liked them together for high gain and how much output the BB3 really has.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Feb 2, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> What amps do you use guys play your LPs through?...









Im OLD school . 67 Gibson Falcon and a 66 Ampeg Portaflex.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Feb 2, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> What amps do you use guys play your LPs through? I play mine through a Blackstar HT 20 combo and it sounds amazing! When I first tried the two together i was very surprised of how much i liked them together for high gain and how much output the BB3 really has.



Playing an Engl Blackmore at the moment. Though I have had Mesa/Framus/Marshall and the Les Paul always sounded great.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Feb 3, 2013)

glp1996 said:


> What amps do you use guys play your LPs through? I play mine through a Blackstar HT 20 combo and it sounds amazing! When I first tried the two together i was very surprised of how much i liked them together for high gain and how much output the BB3 really has.



I run mine thru a JVM410 half stack, a 6100 (blue tolex) full stack and a Engl SE670 full stack. I use a Voodoo amp selector to pick and choose which amp I want to use at that moment or a blend of any or all.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 3, 2013)

Thinking about picking up a new Les Paul Custom serial# CS202329. Does anyone know if this particular guitar has an ebony or Richlite fretboard?


----------



## buffa d (Feb 3, 2013)

buffa d said:


> Ahh this is killing me!
> My LP Traditional gold top is going to be here any day now. But I smell a new NGD thread coming



I still haven't received my guitar. I've actually even considered canceling the order and buying a guitar from Amsterdam, since I'm studying here for 6 months. 

Would also be nice to have a guitar that has even more sentimental value.
But on the other hand I did get a KILLER deal for the LP trad.

hmm...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 3, 2013)

ChrisRushing said:


> 1979 Les Paul Custom. My uncle bought if off a guy for $250 in 1980. He was a casual player and it stayed cased for most of it's life until I bought it from him around 1999. It doesn't always fit the bill but it is without a doubt my favorite guitar.



Pure class!


----------



## ChrisRushing (Feb 3, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> Pure class!




Thanks man!


----------



## Walterson (Feb 4, 2013)

It's a 1996 R0....... noticed that deep carved top?


----------



## glp1996 (Feb 7, 2013)

Walterson said:


> It's a 1996 R0....... noticed that deep carved top?



That top is gorgeous


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 7, 2013)

Now that is a Les Paul i can get down with!


----------



## Dooky (Feb 8, 2013)

Walterson said:


> It's a 1996 R0....... noticed that deep carved top?


Without doubt, one of the best carved tops I have ever seen. Looks amazing!


----------



## Dooky (Feb 8, 2013)

ChrisRushing said:


> 1979 Les Paul Custom. My uncle bought if off a guy for $250 in 1980. He was a casual player and it stayed cased for most of it's life until I bought it from him around 1999. It doesn't always fit the bill but it is without a doubt my favorite guitar.


That is surely the best $250 he ever spent! Great looking guitar


----------



## MooH8 (Feb 8, 2013)

Greetings to all LP fans out there. Sorry for some Fender content below :/

My R8 with a nice company of my friend's R7 flametop & Fender Nocaster CS.





My white LP Studio and Jimmy Page Signature '97 (unfortunately I was forced to sell this axe month ago). 






One more pic of the Page signature - damn I miss this guitar! :


----------



## glp1996 (Feb 8, 2013)

MooH8 said:


> Greetings to all LP fans out there. Sorry for some Fender content below :/
> 
> My R8 with a nice company of my friend's R7 flametop & Fender Nocaster CS.
> 
> One more pic of the Page signature - damn I miss this guitar! :



Beautiful guitars! Telecasters and Les Paul's? I'm guessing your a fan of the classics? Got any strats?


----------



## MooH8 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks m8. Had a few strats, but these guitars are just not for me. Can't play on Stratocasters, tried, but I gave it up  Recently being influenced by Mayer I bought his signature one, but probably it will end up on Ebay or something  Love LPs and Telecasters, but sometimes I use some the 7 stringed guitars as well. 

Hmm... tele + silverburst (like LP Custom)+ 7 strings = Schecter Garza - sounds like a good idea


----------



## Blackbog3 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just joined the club last night! went in to a local dealer, played a PRS sc, a couple music mans, etc and didn't jive with them. I got a brand new 2012 lp classic plus out the door for 1675. It's a perfect match for my hands, the tone matches my amps voicing perfectly, and the versatility is just ridiculous. 

I've owned about 6 other Gibsons that ranged from OK to flat out awful. This is above the pack.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## glp1996 (Feb 16, 2013)

Blackbog3 said:


> Just joined the club last night! went in to a local dealer, played a PRS sc, a couple music mans, etc and didn't jive with them. I got a brand new 2012 lp classic plus out the door for 1675. It's a perfect match for my hands, the tone matches my amps voicing perfectly, and the versatility is just ridiculous.
> 
> I've owned about 6 other Gibsons that ranged from OK to flat out awful. This is above the pack.
> 
> ...



thats a pretty good deal for a LP! Enjoy!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Feb 17, 2013)

Blackbog3 said:


> Just joined the club last night! went in to a local dealer, played a PRS sc, a couple music mans, etc and didn't jive with them. I got a brand new 2012 lp classic plus out the door for 1675. It's a perfect match for my hands, the tone matches my amps voicing perfectly, and the versatility is just ridiculous.
> 
> I've owned about 6 other Gibsons that ranged from OK to flat out awful. This is above the pack.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


----------



## zakattak192 (Feb 17, 2013)

Picked this badboy up a few weeks ago at my local Sam Ash. It's a 2011 Gibson Les Paul Traditional 1960 Zebra in Satin Honeyburst. Set up in C standard, it sounds MASSIVE through my Sunn head and Hovercraft fuzz pedal. I never thought I would be a Gibson kind of guy (have been a Jackson fanboy for a while now), but this may have just converted me.


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Feb 17, 2013)

Shitty pic, but you get the idea...


----------



## FireInside (Feb 17, 2013)

Blackbog3 said:


> Just joined the club last night! went in to a local dealer, played a PRS sc, a couple music mans, etc and didn't jive with them. I got a brand new 2012 lp classic plus out the door for 1675. It's a perfect match for my hands, the tone matches my amps voicing perfectly, and the versatility is just ridiculous.
> 
> I've owned about 6 other Gibsons that ranged from OK to flat out awful. This is above the pack.
> 
> ...




Lets see some pics bro!


----------



## Max_SMW (Feb 17, 2013)

Already posted this quite a while ago:

My 2011 Les Paul Custom Silverburst, it`s one of the last LPC`s with an ebony fingerboard.

The bridge humbucker was replaced with a Bareknuckle Cold Sweat, which fits the LP perfectly.
It`s tuned to Drop B but will also handle Drop A very well.

This is one of the best guitars i`ve ever laid my hands on!

You can see it in action here:
Keith Merrow - Pillars Of Creation [Cover] - YouTube


----------



## Koop (Feb 17, 2013)

^ Pretty much my dream guitar right there... I have the studio silverburst and I love it, but the binding really sets off the custom... someday I will have one...


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Feb 17, 2013)

This is my LP Custom 68RI.

I had 6 LPs (2 standards, 2 classics, 1 studio and the LPC) at one point, but now I'm down to just the LPC. I was actually going to sell this one, but came to my senses.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2013)

^ Absolutely gorgeous!! Love the finish!


----------



## glp1996 (Feb 17, 2013)

Max_SMW said:


> Already posted this quite a while ago:
> 
> My 2011 Les Paul Custom Silverburst, it`s one of the last LPC`s with an ebony fingerboard.
> 
> ...



Thats easily one of my top 5 favorite LPs ever. i would love to have a LP with an ebony fingerboard and BKPs in it. I love the look of an ebony board on a LP.


----------



## will_shred (Feb 22, 2013)

anyone have problems with neck stability with their LP's? 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## glp1996 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well after going on here and looking through all the gorgeous LPs, I figured I'd post here to get this thread back to the front page so hopefully we can get some more beauties in this thread.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 11, 2013)

Could've sworn I posted my LPC. Guess not.


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2013)

jordanky said:


> 1981 Les Paul Custom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that 2007 Les Paul Standard in Desert Burst looks absolutely stunning


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2013)

Max_SMW said:


> Already posted this quite a while ago:
> 
> My 2011 Les Paul Custom Silverburst, it`s one of the last LPC`s with an ebony fingerboard.
> 
> ...



Hi Max,

i recently bought a Bill Kelliher Explorer and want to tune the Guitar to C - Standard !
Took it to my local Guitar Tech but he said it´s not a good Idea because of the Scale Length.
Since you tune yor Custom to Drop B, did you replace the Nut cause of the thicker String Gauge ?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 11, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> i recently bought a Bill Kelliher Explorer and want to tune the Guitar to C - Standard !
> Took it to my local Guitar Tech but he said it´s not a good Idea because of the Scale Length.
> Since you tune yor Custom to Drop B, did you replace the Nut cause of the thicker String Gauge ?



Sounds like your tech is just too lazy to get it in C Standard


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Sounds like your tech is just too lazy to get it in C Standard



Well, he said he could do that but to adjust the nut is absolutely necessary. I want to leave the nut as it is though !


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 11, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Well, he said he could do that but to adjust the nut is absolutely necessary. I want to leave the nut as it is though !



He is correct. Jumping up in string gauges like that always requires nut adjustment. There is no way I know of that would bypass adjusting the nut slots


----------



## flexkill (Jun 11, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Sounds like your tech is just too lazy to get it in C Standard


I agree or just inept! Thats the dumbest thing I ever heard....My LP and LP Jr sound the best in C standard.....couldn't imagine playing them in any other way actually.


Ideally you would want to change the nut....but it can be done without changing it. C is not that far down really.


----------



## morethan6 (Jun 11, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Well, he said he could do that but to adjust the nut is absolutely necessary. I want to leave the nut as it is though !



Very much doubt it unless the nut is incredibly tight - I play Dunlop 10-60 gauge on both my 2003 LPC and my LP traditional Goldtop in Standard, DADGAD, BADGAD and drop tunings no sweat with only minor Bridge/Truss rod adjustments.

And yes, that's heavy as hell for standard but I love it


----------



## aneurysm (Jun 11, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I agree or just inept! Thats the dumbest thing I ever heard....My LP and LP Jr sound the best in C standard.....couldn't imagine playing them in any other way actually.
> 
> 
> Ideally you would want to change the nut....but it can be done without changing it. C is not that far down really.



interesting, so what string gauge do you use?


----------



## flexkill (Jun 11, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> interesting, so what string gauge do you use?



Elixir 10's which is a little light for my taste at C, but I have to use halfstep and standard alot so I just go with 10's

EDIT: To be clear, I prefer to jam and write my own music in C, but when jamming with the fellas it's half step or standard tuning. Damn 80's covers 

EDIT#2: Also if you are worried about screwing with your stock guitar parts....just get a new nut remove the old one and save for resale or whatever.....no big deal really.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Jun 11, 2013)

And I thought it is only me who plays low tunings on Gibsons


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 11, 2013)

ZeroTolerance said:


> And I thought it is only me who plays low tunings on Gibsons






\






You are never alone


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jun 11, 2013)

aneurysm said:


> Well, he said he could do that but to adjust the nut is absolutely necessary. I want to leave the nut as it is though !



Thats bullshit, strings up to 62-64 wont require any nut adjustment, it only needs adjustment if the string doesn't fit AT ALL into the nut, and then you can file the nut with the string, which is pretty simple and safe. I dont have a Gibson but i play LP styled guitar thats 24.75" and its fine all way down to B standard and Drop A.


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Jun 11, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that there are few bands that play low tuned Gibsons, but I never thought that I'll find "soulmates" here  I always thought that everyone plays these 7, 8 and 9 string monsters here. I have nothing against them, but...


----------



## mietschie (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's my Gibson LP Custom tuned to Drop A#.
Black Bareknuckles with golden screws, love the look  (need to make better pics some time)


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Jun 11, 2013)

mietschie said:


> Here's my Gibson LP Custom tuned to Drop A#.
> Black Bareknuckles with golden screws, love the look  (need to make better pics some time)



What kind of Bare Knuckles do you have in your guitar? I've been looking for something from them which can handle low tunings but I couldn't decide. My Gibson has lots of boomy bass in it and it's hard to find suitable pickups...


----------



## mietschie (Jun 11, 2013)

ZeroTolerance said:


> What kind of Bare Knuckles do you have in your guitar? I've been looking for something from them which can handle low tunings but I couldn't decide. My Gibson has lots of boomy bass in it and it's hard to find suitable pickups...



You will always have a very pronounced low end on a full thickness LP, no matter which pickup you try. 

I have a Painkiller in the bridge and an Emerald in the neck. Works very well for me and sounds brutal as f*k, even though I still have to roll off the bass on my amp a bit, but that's what the knob was built in for


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Jun 11, 2013)

mietschie said:


> You will always have a very pronounced low end on a full thickness LP, no matter which pickup you try.
> 
> I have a Painkiller in the bridge and an Emerald in the neck. Works very well for me and sounds brutal as f*k, even though I still have to roll off the bass on my amp a bit, but that's what the knob was built in for



Indeed... I play Bogner Uberschall with Ubercab and even if I put bass on 0 (what I actually do) there's still lots of bass, so I need to be careful with pickups. I can plug an equalizer into loop or in front of guitar, but I don't want to, I'm kind of a purist.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jun 13, 2013)

Count me in! Nothing like a good Les Paul.



.



.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## gunch (Jun 15, 2013)

I just thinking about getting a LP studio or 50's tribute of some sort, goddamn stupid sexy Intronaut.

The tunings I like are drop C# and drop B so I think I'm set.

Also want the EMG 57/66 set


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 16, 2013)

Im in. (with apologies for the crappy photo).

I have been an exlusive 7 string player for years. This my first foray back into 6's and also into Gibson as I needed something for an Aussie rock tribute band I joined. But I've always loved the LP shape. 






After loving the feel and playability of this I now want a silverburst and some kind of gold flame top custom. I also now consider myself a Gibson fanboy.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 1, 2013)

bumping this for some more les pauls... i have a 60s tribute in the pipeline


----------



## Gryphon (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got it from Sweetwater today...2013 Traditional in Light Burst


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


I've been looking for one of those Buckethead Les Pauls for forever, lucky.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 2, 2013)

i got a lp custom with ebony will post soon


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2013)

Soon.


----------



## Valnob (Dec 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



How come they don't have the same body size ? Don't all LP have the same body size ? or is it just the Buckethead that is bigger ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

The Buckethead has an oversized body. I also think it's chambered.


----------

